# Here we go again. Another run in with the neighbor dog



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So apparently one bite just wasn't enough. After the neighbors dog bit a child in the face you'd think they'd be more reposnsible, sadly this is not the case with them. I was sitting in my room and all of a sudden I hear wild barking and yelling. I look out my window and both the damn dogs were trying to attack one of our elderly neighbors. As she was getting out her car they rushed her and she had to walk backwards towards her door swinging her cain so they couldn't bite her. I ran outside and started yelling at the dogs to draw focus away from her. They immediately took off running down the street. 
I knocked on the door and the lady looked shocked when I told her. She said she had no clue they were even out. Really lady? How did you not hear all that? I'm all the way across the street and I heard it plain as day. I explained to her there is a leash law and she needs to pay better attention to what's going on or someone will get hurt and she will be responsible for it. I offered to help her with proper tie outs or chain set ups so we'll see what happenes. Ugh I just can't stand how careless people can be. Especially with a big powerful human aggressive dog. That bulldog is going to end up hurting someone bad and what do you think the headlines will say. 10 bucks says it'll read "pit bull attack" doesn't matter that it's an American Bulldog, it will be a pit bull if it bites :curse:


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like the cops or AC should have been called this time......


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

gosh, i hate people like that. that lady needs a good slap upside the head and her dogs taken from her. and ur right soon as the dog bites it will be deemed a "pit bull" by the media.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AC was called and the neighbor is filing a report I'm guessing cause I can see cops over there right now. I won't be surprised if the come over here next to ask me what I saw since I pretty much saved that poor lady. If she would have ran or turned to grab the door I'm sure they would have gotten ahold of her. I'll tell them straight up what I saw and what happened yesterday with the kids. I have no tolerance for people like this. It may sound harsh but I'd put them dogs down. I don't take kindly to human aggression, especially the kid who did nothing wrong. 
I do feel bad for the dog, as it was kinda only doing what was commanded but they have obviously screwed both these dogs up so bad there kinda just ticking time bombs. There's a lot if really great dogs out there that need homes, no sense in waiting time on the ones that are too far gone  so so sad. I'm sure they both could have been good dogs had they been given decent owners but just by seeing what she does to them I'm not surprised they act aggressive towards people. What are they suppose to think about people when the one who are suppose to love and care for them beat and abuse them  poor things. It's so sad they never really had much if a chance.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW... Speachless. This is why im so FOR euthanizing HA dogs, I understand some can handle them but majority of owners out there are just like this and not set up for that. Glad the old lady was ok good on you for rushing to help her. Neighbours need there head's examined I think.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea they're acting like they're not home now and not answering the door. Grrr I bet they'll find some place to hide them or just keep ditching the cops till they move again. I'm clueless as to what to do now. I told them what I saw and I know they're home, but the cops are leaving now so what now? They can't just hide them and get away with letting their dogs terrorize the neighbors. What if they get out again tonight and seriously hurt someone? WTF? Shit pisses me off!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Yea they're acting like they're not home now and not answering the door. Grrr I bet they'll find some place to hide them or just keep ditching the cops till they move again. I'm clueless as to what to do now. I told them what I saw and I know they're home, but the cops are leaving now so what now? They can't just hide them and get away with letting their dogs terrorize the neighbors. What if they get out again tonight and seriously hurt someone? WTF? Shit pisses me off!!!!


Sucks girl, hope they Police don't give up, but not like they can be on stand by waiting for dogs to appear. So horrible feel so bad for you girl! Did you tell the bad owners? or did you go tell the cops?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Well if i remember your other post right, that lady told that kid it was okay to go pet the dogs and then while on the neighbors property and fence line, thats when it happened.. Correct?

If so i really wouldn't put much blame on the hounds if their bred and trained to guard the property.. Even if unstable, it was that ladies fault for saying it was okay to go on the property to pet strange dogs neither know or have met.. That entire situation could have been avoided easily by just using a bit of common sense..

This situation could have also used sense on the owners of the dogs behalf and as you have said its critical to contain your dogs to begin with, especially ones that are trained guard dogs OR HA of any level.. When you start putting people at risk its time to face you have no clue how to proper contain your dogs.. Usually as a result of being a moron and having complete lack of control.

With mine, for instance when on guard duty at the house they will not bite, charge or attack anyone unless coming onto the property. However i can say that if someone reached over the fence to pet one of mine, they are also asking for it..

Which is why it is my responsibility to ensure all my neighbors, especially ones with children understand you don't breach my property. If they want to pet i must first give THEM permission. 

At their job guarding the property of a mechanic workshop at night a few nights a week, it is ZERO tolerance. You attempt to break in you will be attacked, you make noise on the fence line you will either be scared off or better not do anything stupid..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought it was the lady telling her dog to "go" and then the dog running up and biting the kid when he bent down to pet it, but I maybe confusing stories.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Idiot, idiot owners, suddenly I'm thankful for the annoying neighborhood dog being a Chihuahua. 

ABs are more of a guardian breed right? Or at least have guarding tendencies. Ignorance, of course if they're allowed to run rampant they might believe they're guarding. Stupid stupid owner. It's just a recipe for disaster. And I agree, it'll most likely be labeled a pit bull.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

this is a situation that sadly happens way too often, Owners who just completely lack common sense.
Good on you for offering to help the hapless owners to find a way to prevent this from happening again. Most neighbors are not that kind. Many in our area would just have a pistol ready.
From an animal control employee, i would recommend that one of the best things you can do to help your local AC or police department is to get a date stamped picture of the dogs any where off of their property, especially if this continues after this last incedent. One of those "a picture is worth a thousand words" thing. The owner can deny and deny but if you have proof to prove them wrong more serious action can be taken.
good luck and hopefully with your help any other situations like this never happen.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No the kids were not on the property at all they one was on the side walk and the other two were in the street. The dogs should have been leashes as none of us have fences around the front yards. The kid was saying the dog was pretty and asked to pet it and she then told him "go" and pointed to the kid. He never went on her property. Yes ABs are a guardian breed which is why they had no business out front off leash. They have no clue how to handle or train that dog and it's scary now.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

If I seen an old lady almost attacked by some big dogs I would shoot the dogs


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Krystal, Megan gave some good advice... get a photo or video with the date stamp on it, to prove the dogs are not leashed and off property and take it to ACO. I'd be mad as hell too, if I had to witness what you witnessed the last couple days. Best of luck keeping your cool.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Bev. I just downloaded an HDR PRO fast cam app for my iPhone so I'll be ready if it happens again. God I hope not.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope something is able to happen.

Dunno if the reply was specific to me, but I wasn't referring to their yard, if allowed to run rampant they most likely wouldn't just think their yard is their territory (generally barriers are recognized without human teaching). Wasn't by any means saying it's okay, more like a little brain blurb that pops out of my head often. ^_^


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Thanks Bev. I just downloaded an HDR PRO fast cam app for my iPhone so I'll be ready if it happens again. God I hope not.


We hope not also, Krystal.. but I sure hope you can get it on video if it does.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh okay, just misunderstood the first situation.. It really will boil down to them catching it in action, IF it happens don't hesitate, call the police or AC and start recording..

This reminds me of the chow chow situation i had several months ago, only not sure you would want it to end the same way of one of these dogs jumping on your property and having one of yours dispatch..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats just crazy.. a sign of the times... Kudos Krystal!! Way to kick the situation in its ass!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> I hope something is able to happen.
> 
> Dunno if the reply was specific to me, but I wasn't referring to their yard, if allowed to run rampant they most likely wouldn't just think their yard is their territory (generally barriers are recognized without human teaching). Wasn't by any means saying it's okay, more like a little brain blurb that pops out of my head often. ^_^


Oh it wasn't directed at you 


ThaLadyPit said:


> We hope not also, Krystal.. but I sure hope you can get it on video if it does.


I hope that was the last thing but who knows. They're pretty careless people 


KMdogs said:


> Oh okay, just misunderstood the first situation.. It really will boil down to them catching it in action, IF it happens don't hesitate, call the police or AC and start recording..
> 
> This reminds me of the chow chow situation i had several months ago, only not sure you would want it to end the same way of one of these dogs jumping on your property and having one of yours dispatch..


Oh man I remember that, stupid chow I hate them dogs. I really hope they don't end up in my yard. It wouldn't be a pretty sight if D got a hold of either of them. 


Firehazard said:


> Thats just crazy.. a sign of the times... Kudos Krystal!! Way to kick the situation in its ass!


Thanks Stan. I never thought I'd say this but I actually wish my old neighbors were still there. I'd take their nice little happy JRT over these two horrible dogs any day.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to know if they are renting by chance? Because if they were, and you could get in touch with landlord. Most landlords will evict people if they might end up facing a lawsuit. Giving the way people sue everyone and there mother.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No I don't think they're renting cause the sign that was out front said "For Sale" and they're doing some sort of construction over there now. My guess is the bought it


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ya... I wouldnt be so kind  that dog woulda got shot, backing that elderly lady down. Its hard keeping you and yours safe when messing with a neighbor, while still resolving the issue. Seems like video evidence is the key to your safety Crystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

These people are so damn ignorant. 11:00pm last night we hear barking, sure enough those stupid dogs were chasing the neighbors cats down the street. Unfortunately it was too dark to get a pic  these people are really pissin me off I mean what's it gunna take for them to keep their dogs inside or out back. They have a nice fenced back yard. This is rediculous!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn, that sucks a big one. I hope you can catch them loose in the day time and get a good couple shots or a video of them and report it to AC. Try and keep a written log of everything that goes on, complete with dates/times, whether you called AC or not, and if you did, what was said or done by AC. If you keep a good enough record, it won't be long before the AC can continue to ignore it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a great idea thanks Bev.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Another option along with the logs is if you feel comfortable enough doing so, next time they are out contain them yourself and call AC.. When AC gets there explain to them what you saw and show them the detailed logs.. Also explain they are not your dogs but the neighbors.. You see, if the neighbors want to act like they are doing nothing wrong and you have the dogs in possession just until AC arrives, they are forced with either being honest or denying its their dogs.. Either way, you win..

It sounds like the dogs need either experienced hands or to be PTS... Thats really the only options there are, staying with them obviously isn't working.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your right KM they do need experienced owners, maybe even PTS. Maybe they're used to being in the county where they can let them roam around on a large property but that isn't the case anymore. We have an elementary school not even 2 blocks up the street and these dogs have no business out of their yard. When a little kid gets hurt they will be sorry. I really hope it doesn't come to that. I'd be very afraid to try and trap them. They might bite if I try to touch them. I'm going to call my dad tonight and see if he can help. The drummer in his band works for AC in the next town over, so maybe he can help us even though it's not in his area. I'm really worried. What if one of these days those dogs charge us when we're taking our son out to ride his bike or taking Dosia for a walk. I will kill someone if one of my babies gets hurt cause they're lazy and can't contain their dogs. It's BS that I have to be worried about my kid playing on my own freakin property.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

get a pistol and a carry permit.. you wont worry about stuff like that anymore


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> get a pistol and a carry permit.. you wont worry about stuff like that anymore


yeah not in my state, lol, not sure how Cali is. Gun permits are issued few and far in between in Massachusetts. Mace is hard enough, let alone a gun permit. A couple friends who have had no issues what so ever no arrests, etc were just denied RENEWING their license and are in the process of fighting it. But that's a long expensive and lengthy battle.

Sorry girl, bad neighbors just suck. I would be worried about trying to contain them yourself though, especially if they have already bite someone.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I've been thinking about getting a concealed weapons permit since the time I almost got stabbed at the has station I worked at.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Yea I've been thinking about getting a concealed weapons permit since the time I almost got stabbed at the has station I worked at.


Damn yeah you need something.. Get yourself a Bandog or another AB..  Guns are extremely common in the southeast and in my town its almost EVERY week theres stories of people getting shot at or killed.. Which happens every where but given Florence isn't exactly a "big" city, its bad.. Mostly associated with drug traffic as Florence sits right there where hwy 20 meets 95.

But its funny that all these people can get guns yet a dog is a biggest deterrent.. Unfortunately lately theres been a lot of "Pit Bulls", Bulldogs and other breeds being stolen in Florence, Columbia and Sumter SC.. That can be when a gun comes in..

Personally i'd rather have a PP hound than a gun any day of the week since a dog offers far more than a gun does, plus i am a heavy sleeper so putting one of my hounds in the yard at night delivers a little more piece of mind.

If i were local where you are Krystal i'd step in and help the situation, or at least try to with your neighbors.. Damn shame and i don't think anything is going to change their mind until the worst happens.. That or the dogs get taken from them, people like that are hard headed and don't see common sense..

All you can do is keep doing what your doing to help the situation and hopefully it can be resolved before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks KM. we probably will get another AB. Ryan misses them and has been wanting another one for quite some time now. He always made me take Mack to the store with me after dark lol. He was totally my protector. People tend to not mess with dogs who's heads are far bigger than a basket ball loll. That dog would have ripped someone's arm off if it was anywhere close to me. He was very very protective of me.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i just say a pistol, because if some 100lb dog is rushing me with the intent to attack.. its gonna get shot


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> i just say a pistol, because if some 100lb dog is rushing me with the intent to attack.. its gonna get shot


Not if its at night and you don't see it until its too late :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would never just let my dogs rush a person but if someone tried coming up on me in the dark they'd definitely have another think coming. He just made sure people kept their distance and hands to themselves


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I would never just let my dogs rush a person but if someone tried coming up on me in the dark they'd definitely have another think coming. He just made sure people kept their distance and hands to themselves


Of course but if its my property and someones going to break in, you wont see them until they are on you..

In fact third and fourth night at their job guarding a local car garage got a bud of mine to suit up and make sure they were doing their jobs.. Alternate from night to night they are working between the two.. Flawless..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Not if its at night and you don't see it until its too late :thumbsup:


i dont walk at night unless my dogs are w/ me..  .. they'll definitely let me know if a dog is around.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with you on that one Clint. I don't go anywhere alone with out my Dosia and a can of bear mase.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I'm with you on that one Clint. I don't go anywhere alone with out my Dosia and a can of bear mase.


LOL i read that as saying a "can of beer" :cheers: i didnt see the mace part, was on a second line. it must be beer:30.:woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

as Mr Hammonds said..


> have a hound or two stolen and you'll want to keep a watchdog (manbiter) around too..


I was just out working hoagie and duchess (duchess is hammonds/heinzl bred) and let me tell you shes as hot as it gets and has great voice command attributes but STRANGER beware: Don't just roll up .. ON a leash shes a good alert dog, in the house and lose on the grounds a great watch dog off the leash shes an impenetrable go getter. Only because she's watched and learned who belongs who doesn't and what is allowed by my own way of carrying myself when company of this sort or that arrives. Hoagie is all voice command and will bite anything I tell him too. Duchess is a better watchdog.

Im happy the hammonds blood, for one no one thinks shes an APBT they all think APBT and Dane mixed.. leggy...  I let people think what they want so it makes the truth that much easier.

If you really want a manstopper look no other than a tosa type dog; the closest you'll get are Chimera's Sentinel Dogs. Tosas in true nature are hard to import, tons of americanized show dogs throughout Hawaii, Florida, and California but few of the quality that Chimera started with and further more ... produced.

Bandogs are the best man stoppers, but if you must .. American Bulldogs have some great dogs going right now, bodied like an APBT with a EB face.. Your familiar with the dogs anyway so that just might be your venue. IMO a 160lbs bandog speaks for itself especially if tested by someone with malicious intent.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I hear you Stan. You should post some updated pics of the pups


----------

